# Windows 1:1 Kopie von HDD auf andere HDD



## subzero (25. März 2004)

Hallo, habe das son kleines Problem - kann jemand helfen!?

Ausgangssituation:
Schön installiertes Windows XP auf Festplatte 1.

Wunsch: 
Diese Windowsinstallation 1:1 auf eine Festplatte 2 kopieren.

Nebenbedingung:
Festplatte 2 ist nicht dasselbe Modell wie Festplatte 1, also z. B. anderer Hersteller und größer.

Bin dankbar jeden post )


----------



## AndreasR (25. März 2004)

Hallo!

Meines Wissens nach geht das nur, wenn man die gesamte Partion auf der sich die installierte Version von Windows befindet mit Hilfe eines Partionierungsprogramm wie Partionsmagic auf die andere HDD kopierst. Dazu musst Du nur ausreichend Platz auf der zweiten HDD haben. Am besten wäre es, wenn die zweite HDD noch nicht formatiert wäre und so das Partionierungsprogramm die Partion selbst anlegen kann. Dann gibt es keine Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Nur darf die Größe der Partion nicht die Größe der zweiten HDD übersteigen, da dieses sonst zu Problemen führen wird.

Gruß AndreasR


----------



## ParadiseCity (25. März 2004)

Versuchs mal mit Norton Ghost......?!


----------



## sqee (18. August 2010)

So mahlzeit Jungs.

Habe zwei HDDs und beide sind beschrieben.

Ich möchte von der 1. HDD eine 1 : 1 Kopie machen auf die 2. HDD.(Also das die 2.HDD auch bootfähig ist)
Meine Frage, gibt es ein Tool dafür?! Wenns geht Freeware


----------



## sheel (18. August 2010)

Und was soll mit dem Inhalt der zweiten passieren?


----------



## sqee (18. August 2010)

Der kann ruhig überschrieben werden, denn auf der zweiten HDD sind schon ein paar Daten die auch auf der ersten HDD sind.

Edit:
Also ich habe ein paar tools gefunden, könnt ihr mir was zu den einzelnen tools sagen?

- Clonezilla
- Z-DBackup
- Acronis


----------



## michaelwengert (23. August 2010)

Also Clonezilla ist für diesen Zweck ganz gut wenn du keine Klicki-Bunt-Oberfläche brauchst...


----------



## m9898 (23. August 2010)

Du kannst das ganz einfach mit Copyfast machen.
Dazu brauchst du ubuntu, den Downloadlink von Copyfast poste ich später, wenn du Ubuntu installiert hast.


----------



## m9898 (23. August 2010)

Tut mir leid, du musst openSuse installieren.


----------



## sheel (23. August 2010)

Oder wenn du es gern umständlich hast:

1)Mit Winrar unter UBCD4Win den gesamten Platteninhalt archivieren (Winrar kann Datum/ACL auch mitpacken, ist wichtig)

2)Mit Windows-CD Bootloader und Partitionen auf der neuen Platte einrichten

3) Archiv rüberbringen

4) Wieder mit der UBCD4Win und Winrar alles auspacken

5)Archiv löschen

Die Lösung ist zwar ... krank, aber sie funktioniert aus eigener Erfahrung


----------

